# How do you like your steak?



## Charizard Morph (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, there you go. How do you like steak, what do you like on your steak? Have you ever eaten steak? Do you even like steak? 

I like Steak, Medium rare. With mushrooms.


----------



## J.T. (Apr 4, 2009)

Medium rare.

There is little in the world that I can't resist. Steak is among those things.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 4, 2009)

I used to eat steak, but rarely.... See what I did there? _Rarely_? *laugh track plays*

Anyways, I'm a vegetarian now, but I did like my steaks rare... With melted cheese somewhere on it... Mmmmm, good times.


----------



## opaltiger (Apr 4, 2009)

Depends where I am. Rare most of the time. Medium in France.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 4, 2009)

rare or medium rare. i like my shit pink. :D


----------



## Zeph (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't.


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 4, 2009)

Blue is an option, too!

But I hate steak so I don't eat it at all.


----------



## Pook (Apr 4, 2009)

Burnt.


----------



## Dannichu (Apr 4, 2009)

...breathing?

I love going to resturants with a friend when he orders steak. He'll ask for it well done and then send it back about a dozen times, telling the wait staff that it's not cooked enough. Until finally he ends up with a charred lump and he's happy. I don't get it, either.


----------



## Flareth (Apr 4, 2009)

Am I the only one who likes it Medium Well...

....I think. It's either Medium or Medium Well, but the latter is what I think I like.


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 4, 2009)

medium rare. I'm actually quite particular and fussy when it comes to food. Especially steak.


----------



## spaekle (Apr 4, 2009)

I like medium or medium well. :V This is mostly for burgers, though, because I usually don't order steak at restaurants.

Although I've seen more and more restaurants dropping that entire scale in favor of "PINK OR NO PINK?" or something similar, and it makes me kind of sad. I just _know_ it's because someone sued after getting sick from a raw steak or something. :[


----------



## Not Meowth (Apr 4, 2009)

Well-done. If I ever get meat that's even the tiniest bit pink at all I'm usually like EW NO DO NOT WANT.


----------



## Alexi (Apr 4, 2009)

Well. The taste of only partially-cooked meat is kinda gross. D:


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 4, 2009)

Steak's a treat over here, since there are few times we go out.

But mostly medium well or well. I don't like pink all that much. And, like Notory said, chesse on steak~


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Apr 4, 2009)

Severely tender.


----------



## nothing to see here (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't eat steak at all.

Not a vegetarian or anything like that, though... I just don't like the taste or (especially) the texture of beef.


----------



## Flora (Apr 5, 2009)

Don't like steak, so I don't really eat it. -.-


----------



## foreign contaminant (Apr 5, 2009)

i like my steak medium well when i go to restaurants. at home.. i eat it however my parents cook it. i assume it's well done when they do it.


----------



## Felidire (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't like steak, I think cows taste kinda crappy.
(i'm more of a pork/chicken/fish guy).

If I have to eat steak, I like it charred/burnt.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Apr 5, 2009)

Rare or medium rare.

Restaurants here can't serve steak rare anymore to my knowledge, though.


----------



## Flazeah (Apr 5, 2009)

Er. I just like steak, full stop. :D

 Anything goes - apart from burnt, I haven't tried burnt steak. It's probaby not too bad, and I might not mind that it was burnt anyway if I was particularly hungry.


----------



## Elfin (Apr 5, 2009)

As rare as it can possibly be and still be safe to eat! >D
I love steak!


----------



## opaltiger (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh, incidentally, I have tried (all but) raw steak, and it isn't so bad, so long as you have plenty of bread/potatoes/other staple food to go along with it.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 5, 2009)

i like it medium but actually i think i like the idea of vegetarianism better


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Apr 5, 2009)

Usually medium well, more on the medium side than the well side.


----------



## Mirry (Apr 5, 2009)

Mmm, this thread is making me hungry for steak.

I always order my steak medium... I want it to be juicy... and if I can get mushrooms on it, that's a plus too. :)


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Apr 6, 2009)

> I always order my steak medium... I want it to be juicy... and if I can get mushrooms on it, that's a plus too. :)


Hell, yeah. Gotta have dem mushrooms. :D


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 7, 2009)

Rare-medium rare. 

My boyfriend's grandma likes them almost raw. :S


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Apr 7, 2009)

Medium rare-ish.


----------



## Fredie (Apr 7, 2009)

I like it medium well, I had it a few days ago, but before I hadn't had it for a while. I like to have it with garlic, battered, mushrooms. And with fried sweet peppers, lovely. Also, I have this sauce that I have with it, I don't know what's in it, it's simply called "Steak Sauce". It's spicy!


----------



## Mirry (Apr 7, 2009)

Fredie said:


> I had it a few days ago, but before I hadn't had it for a while. I like to have it with garlic, battered, mushrooms. And with fried sweet peppers, lovely. Also, I have this sauce that I have with it, I don't know what's in it, it's simply called "Steak Sauce".


Now I'm salivating...


----------



## blazheirio889 (Apr 7, 2009)

Medium rare. Because at the places my parents drag me to, that's the most raw they serve it D: I do eat raw beef at those sushi places, but I don't think that counts.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Apr 7, 2009)

Medium please. I don't like it when it's all pink and bleeding all over the plate. It's annoying, and the blood drains to my vegetables, so I end up with bloody, raw-beef-like vegetables, which is not good. 

But, really, as long as it doesn't taste raw and it's not bleeding all over the place, I'm all for it.


----------



## Felidire (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't understand how people could like it raw, It's practically like walking through a shopping centre, taking a cutting of beef out from its packaging, and eating it. ,xD
delicious animal bloood, perhaps~


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Apr 9, 2009)

Interesting question, I like my steak medium well.


----------



## shiny jiggly (Apr 10, 2009)

(it's not really bloood, it's only food coloring to help with cooking. They drain all the bloood beforehand)
I prefer medium well or medium rare. I'm not a fan of the red stuff but I still like there to be some kind of juices. I usually put some Worcestershire sauce on it and put a couple spices on both sides when I cook it for myself. I also stick some minced garlic bits on there. MMMMmmmmmmm...


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Apr 10, 2009)

Brown and crispy. I hate it when my steak's too chewy or raw. Having some extra charcoal on the edges really helps the flavor.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Apr 10, 2009)

Personally I can't tolerate it if it's too well done.
I like it just a tad pink, but not so much that it's bleeding everywhere.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't remember.


----------



## Rayne Forest (Apr 13, 2009)

As long as it's been in a pan and warmed, I'll eat it.

Steeeeeeeaaaaaaaakkkkkkkkkk.......

Steak is my favorite food. 8D


----------

